# Positive Words (About Yourself)!



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

*The Greatest Thing About You?*

Ok, so in this thread we say *nice things *about ourselves. One at a time. It goes like this: I Am.... 
Let's see how many* positive qualities* you can say about yourself. The idea is to speak out positive affirmations wich will have a good influence. I hope this will inspire you and others.

I begin.

I Am *Creative*


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

C'mon guys, keep it going... it's only three words...

I Am *Grateful*


----------



## rabidfoxes (Apr 17, 2016)

I am clever!


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

Great!

I Am *Thoughtful*.


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

Say these things to yourself!

I Am *WORTHY*!


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

I Am *GOOD*!


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I am *Unique*


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

I Am *BLESSED*!


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

I Am a* SURVIVOR*!


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I am *Successful*


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm more ****ing ethical than all these meatheads around me. I mean *ethical* :yay


----------



## Xemnas (Sep 29, 2017)

I can fix things?


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

AWESOME Guys!

I Am a Good *LISTENER*


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

I Am a* Believer*!


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

I am posting in this thread while *Giggling*. :b


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

I am *Curious*

I love to see *People's Reactions *


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I am *caring*


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

I am *Hopeful*!


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I am *moving on*


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

I am *OK*!


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I am *Awakening*


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

I Am *THANKFUL*!


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

I Am *Alive*!


----------



## TheForestWasDark (May 23, 2015)

my curls are really coming along


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

I am *Inspired*!


----------



## sweet_tooth87 (May 25, 2019)

I AM *ALIVE!!!*

I Am *Creative*

I Am *Inspired*

I Am *Fortunate*


----------



## sweet_tooth87 (May 25, 2019)

I Am *thankful for Social Anxiety Forums & This Post!*


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

The *POWER* have always been inside of me by God.
I am *CAPABLE* of making *MASSIVE CHANGES* because I am *POWERFUL*


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Friendly.


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

I am *Happy* to share my* Experiences *with you all

I am *Thirsty* for* Knowledge* and *Wisdom*


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

*Inspirational, Spiritual, Open-minded, Helpful. *

Sent from my LG-H343 using Tapatalk


----------



## TopShelfHeart (Sep 27, 2019)

I'm intelligent, beautiful, creative, observant, considerate, kind, realistic, down to earth, and humble. Anything I dedicate myself to, I end up being successful in. I'm strong. I'm gentle but not to the point where I won't correct someone and put them in their place.


----------



## blunthead (Aug 31, 2019)

I am kind.


----------



## Greenmacaron (Jul 20, 2019)

I’m a supportive person who wishes people well.


----------

